# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Amy get pushed it to having sex

## Angeltigger

_Was going to put it in spoliers but i don't know if it true- it what i think_

_Sarah sister might be getting forced to having sex - my clues are_

_1. on the hollyoaks website next tuesday it says Teenage love stalks the Village_
_2. when i went on the channel4.com website while i was looking for another website it says SEX,_ *Hollyoaks*_, Feeling pressured into going further than you want to? Channel 4 Mon, Wed 6.30pm so i just put two and two together and came up with 4_

----------


## di marco

i thought she might get pressured into something as well, it seemed kind of obvious from the epi where they were in the park

----------


## Angeltigger

It would be a excellent storyline on how may teenages are pressured to having sex.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

whos amy? is it sarah sister that suddenly turned up?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes Amy is Sarah Younger sister.. it looks like it the boy that she was with in the park

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh the boy that was just sitting there on the swing listenign to her goign on and on about school!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah that the one- he was not that good looking

----------


## Katy

i always thought she was meant to be older. I thought something along these lines would happen especially the gobby friend she hangs round with. I think it would be a really good storyline if it was to happen. Its not been done in a while.

----------


## Angeltigger

So did this happen as i missed the second half of the show?

----------


## di marco

> So did this happen as i missed the second half of the show?


no she didnt sleep with him but she does in a few weeks time

----------


## Angeltigger

but did she get pushed was he asking and asking

----------


## di marco

> but did she get pushed was he asking and asking


no he didnt even mention having sex with her

----------


## Katy

you can tell this is definatley going to happen because of how things are building up. Like the talks her and her friend had. He seems Really nice that Ste guy.

----------


## Angeltigger

If Amy thinks Michaela is here friend that she must be mad :Nono:  - Michaela don't care about Amy at all- A true friend would not push a mate into having sex!  :Angry:  i would have slap her if she said that to me! also a slapper! Stu not even that nice- Amy can do so much better!

Who thinks Michaela has not really had sex at all?! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Red08

> If Amy thinks Michaela is here friend that she must be mad - Michaela don't care about Amy at all- A true friend would not push a mate into having sex!  i would have slap her if she said that to me! also a slapper! Stu not even that nice- Amy can do so much better!
> 
> Who thinks Michaela has not really had sex at all?!


Agreed, she definately not slept with her bloke.

----------


## x Amby x

i don't think Michaelas slept with anyone, i think shes making it up so Amy would want to be like her and sleep with Ste.

----------

